
Show HN: The World is Tired of Bad News. Meet SentiNews - Yeroniomus
http://www.sentinewsmob.ml/
======
penetrarthur
Just installed. Very little content, only like 5 articles from each newspaper.
The Good/Bad/All bar steals a lot of usable space even tho it's probably going
to be used only once to set up. All news are mostly political. I just hate so
much that the headline is above the picture. Article frame should be split
vertically, so that the picture is on the left, and the headline and summary
on the right. The good/bad news algorithm is not very precise. You can also
add discuss on reddit/hn button. Otherwise it's a pretty nice newsreader with
3.3MB installation size and it works very fast even on my old nexus5.

Will use it for couple more days.

~~~
Yeroniomus
Thanks a lot for your recommendations about the UI and the app in general.
I'll update it in a near future. It's my first Android project ("just for
fun") and I hope you will use SentiNews from time to time.

> Very little content, only like 5 articles from each newspaper. All news are
> mostly political.

You can swipe beetwen pages and see different news topics (not only politic
news). SentiNews includes a lot of categories (Sport, Technology, Science and
etc.) from the most popular news sources.

------
hacakton
I really like the concept of this app! Could you explain how the app
determines whether a news article is good or bad? What kind of algorithms do
you use?

~~~
Yeroniomus
The app uses algorithms of sentiment analysis
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentiment_analysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentiment_analysis)
All news classify by their positive/negative features. A lot of news sources
for different languages were analyzed to automatically extract the typical
"good" or "bad" patterns for classification.

------
tradersam
> first intelligence news reader.

I doubt that.

